# 1-2 day period:is this normal?



## bf1234

Hello, 

I am new here and am hoping to connect with other women experiencing the same ( or similar) issues as I am. Success stories would also be appreciated! Thank you in advance for taking the time to read my story and post your thoughts, recommendations,etc. Here is a quick summary of my current situation: I was on birth control for approx 12 years, always had a 5 day period while on it, came off last August and have been off ever since. Since coming off, I get my period every 28-30 days but it only lasts for 2 days(heavy bleeding the first day, lighter the second). My most recent cycle only lasted one day( pretty heavy the first and a little spotting on the second). 

Back several months ago, I also discovered through blood work that my progesterone levels were low( about 4). They have since increased to 10.5(I was last tested about 4 months ago)- I attribute this increase to time being off the pill and also a b complex vitamin Ive been taking-I did research and learned b-6 was a natural way to increase your progesterone levels. Even though my progesterone has gone up, my periods have remained the same. My OBGYN doesnt seem to think my short AF is an issue. I, however, feel differently....especially since my last period was only 1 day! My husband and I want to start trying in August but I am so fearful of not being able to get pregnant and/or having a miscarriage. Knowing my progesterone is still lower than obgyns "like" for it to be when you get pregnant( from what I have read in forums and from what my obgyn told me, a level of at least 15 is ideal) and also knowing my periods are short, I am extremely worried about what might be going on with my body. 

I would greatly appreciate any feedback, stories, natural medicines that have helped you, etc. 

Thank you!


----------



## Leanne27

Hello I am sorry that I cannot give u any advice but would love to know also. My periods have generally been quite short since coming off BC, 3 days generally. I am also worried about my progesterone levels xxx


----------



## WannaB

Were your periods normal before you went on the birth control? Sometimes short periods can be a genetic thing, your mother, aunt, grandmother could have it and this wont affect fertility or pregnancy. There is another one that probably fits you better though, called scanty periods from long hauls on birth control. Some women end up with progressive endometrial atrophy, basically effects the blood vesels in your uterus. Seems like your hormones are way out of wack from being on the bc for so long, if the doc thinks its fine have you thought of seeking other help, natropath or acupunture etc to sort it out? Docs can be very black and white, if the test says you fit into the realms of the "norm" they dont seem to want to explore any further even though something is not right! Hope you can find someone to investigate it for you hun!:hugs:


----------



## bcage

my periods have become lighter since ttcing - now only a day or two. always used to be 5 days. also my cycle has shortened. used to be 36 days, now 29ish. 

i could put this to BC but i was only on micronor, and haven't used it properly for years...

i've been worried too that these lighter periods are a bad sign...


----------



## bf1234

Thank you WannaB! I honestly cant remember what my periods were like before b.c. pills because it was such a long time ago! To my knowledge, short periods are not genetic in my family, however, I am going to talk to my mom and aunt to find out for sure! As far as progressive endometrial atrophy goes, that is definitely a possibility. Are you familiar with any natural herbs/vitamins that aid in strengthening blood vesels in the uterus? I have read about vitex, maca, raspberry tea, etc but there is so much conflicting evidence that I haven't taken anything besides a prenatal and a b-complex vitamin. I think talking to a natropath is a great idea....I actually have a list I picked up the last time I was at Whole Foods! Thank you again for your response!


----------



## lily28

My periods are always the same the last 13 years, 30 days long cycle and 5 days long period. In a few cases I had very little period but the days of spotting were always the same...


----------



## ArticBaby

My cd last 2 days....3 days sometimes. Doctors says thats normal. Ive never had it just for one day. 

My cycles are pretty normal. Its been a long time since I was on birth control. But I do remember that when I got off bc my periods went back to normal, no problems.


----------



## WannaB

bf1234 said:


> Thank you WannaB! I honestly cant remember what my periods were like before b.c. pills because it was such a long time ago! To my knowledge, short periods are not genetic in my family, however, I am going to talk to my mom and aunt to find out for sure! As far as progressive endometrial atrophy goes, that is definitely a possibility. Are you familiar with any natural herbs/vitamins that aid in strengthening blood vesels in the uterus? I have read about vitex, maca, raspberry tea, etc but there is so much conflicting evidence that I haven't taken anything besides a prenatal and a b-complex vitamin. I think talking to a natropath is a great idea....I actually have a list I picked up the last time I was at Whole Foods! Thank you again for your response!

BF you could use dong quai, aka angelica, but only up until you ovulate as it can cause contractions and inhibit implantation, very good for increasing blood flow to the uterus, you could use you raspberry leaf as well, but same as the dong quai only up till you've ovulated. Using them both together along with your pre-natals wont do any harm either. As I mentioned acupuncture has methods to increase the blood flow to the uterus too, and its strangly nice and relaxing! Good luck to you hun, let us know how you get on!:hugs:


----------



## honey08

my last cycle was only 2days and this one was 3day, ive had bloods done and all was normal:?


----------

